# Geophilomorpha Picture Thread



## cacoseraph (Apr 27, 2010)

so, if more than one person thinks that this is a good idea.... it probably is 



post pics of what you got. post links of what you want!



Strigamia sp?  the larger one is a bit north of 3"BL iirc

note: for some reason photobucket deleted my thumbnail version of this pic for violating TOS
i will try to find it on my hdd and replace it in here, cuz that pic is WAY too big!
ok, their autothumbnail is kinda silly looking.  oh well.


----------



## mitchrobot (Apr 28, 2010)

those guys give me the willies :8o

theres some biiiiig (well...like 3.5-4") ones of those around the hills of these parts. i once happened upon a female with babies, they were very much a pinkish color, all rolled up together...it looked like a miniature pile of brains 

what do they eat? neat bugs


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 28, 2010)

S. oraniensis blue form with non determinend geophilomorpha from spain.

























Undetermined sp.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49007985@N04/4529731717/

Damn you, Flickr!  UnIDed Geo. commiserating with some filthy Neoarctodesmids.

That Strigamia(sp?) looks like candy!  

Carles, that Geo. would almost put John Holmes to shame


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 29, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/49007985@N04/4529731717/
> 
> Carles, that Geo. would almost put John Holmes to shame


Ha ha ha! That the size of ower geos, imagine what else!

No really I thing this the larger geo. sp here... but I also found another ones not so big like that.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2010)

It doesn't really count, it's just a poser:liar:.


----------

